# Engine needs to be replaced - does my insurance cover it?



## andyman (7 Jul 2007)

The head gasket in my engine blew due to leaking coolant, causing major damage to the engine. The mechanic says the entire engine needs to be replaced - cost about 2K. I have fully comprehensive insurance and no claims bonus protection. My question is whether this will be covered by my policy, perhaps under accidental damage.


----------



## CCOVICH (7 Jul 2007)

No-it wasn't as a result of an accident.  Wear and tear.


----------



## andyman (7 Jul 2007)

Thanks CCOVICH, what if the initial damage was done when I drove into a pot-hole?


----------



## andrew1977 (7 Jul 2007)

the insurance company would question the pothole incident and probably get it assessed on their behalf before pay out,i wish you luck trying to get the repair bill covered by pothole damage,its worth a shot though,all they can do is say no


----------



## RS2K (8 Jul 2007)

A pothole will never cause a complete engine failure. A pothole could damage a wheel, or tyre, or perhaps in an extreme case the suspension.

Don't waste your time chasing this up.


----------



## matrix1 (9 Jul 2007)

If the sump was cracked badly/ripped apart, then perhaps you could argue that it did cause the engine failure? This would assume that you lost the oil very quickly, and reacted promptly to high temperature/STOP messages.


----------



## RS2K (9 Jul 2007)

matrix1 said:


> If the sump was cracked badly/ripped apart, then perhaps you could argue that it did cause the engine failure? This would assume that you lost the oil very quickly, and reacted promptly to high temperature/STOP messages.



It was a head gasket failure.


----------



## FrCrilly (13 Jul 2007)

andyman said:


> The head gasket in my engine blew due to leaking coolant, causing major damage to the engine. The mechanic says the entire engine needs to be replaced - cost about 2K. I have fully comprehensive insurance and no claims bonus protection. My question is whether this will be covered by my policy, perhaps under accidental damage.


 
No. Motor insurance does not cover wear and tear. 

It’s written in the Motor Insurers contracts (that you’ve signed) that you have an obligation to inform them about any modifications you make to the vehicle, which would include an engine change. They usually require an Engineers Report From, which is signed off by a professional mechanic to verify he/she is satisfied the job has been done to a high standard. You could check with your mechanic if he/she has the authority to sign such a form.


----------

